# Merco Cycling Classic TT route info



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm thinking of coming to Cali to race the Merco Cycling Classic in Merced. Can anybody give me some info on the TT route, as I'm trying to make a decision on my TT equipment set-up. Route info on the website says its a 12 mile flat and rolling course with about 350 feet elevation gain. I'm assuming that's not too much climbing and that I could get away with my typical TT set-up (TT rig, aero wheels and 12-25 cassette on double crankset).
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

MJCBH said:


> I'm thinking of coming to Cali to race the Merco Cycling Classic in Merced. Can anybody give me some info on the TT route, as I'm trying to make a decision on my TT equipment set-up. Route info on the website says its a 12 mile flat and rolling course with about 350 feet elevation gain. I'm assuming that's not too much climbing and that I could get away with my typical TT set-up (TT rig, aero wheels and 12-25 cassette on double crankset).
> Thanks in advance for any info.


Yes. Or an 11.

And see: Merco Stage Race - Stage 2 TT


----------

